# International 784 hydraulic problems



## Fish4u (Mar 20, 2013)

When back hydraulics are up it takes the pressure away from the front, which makes the front end loader unusable.

When the back is down, the front hydraulics work perfectly.

We have checked the hydraulic pump & put in new gasket, valve under the seat replaced. New oil filter and new oil. 
All suggestions welcomed, thanks


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum!!

Which valve?? Under the seat have you replaced??

How is loader piped up?? Using the HPCO ( high pressure carry over) ?? Or supplied by an auxiliary valve on the tractor??

Is it a 2 line system (supply and loop return) or a3 line system?? ( supply & return + dump return) ??


----------



## Fish4u (Mar 20, 2013)

*International 784*

Thanks for replying, we replaced the dump valve that goes on top of the 3 point linkage under the seat.
It is standard IT sandwich valves, all assistance appreciated, it has everyone here stumped.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Near the valve you replaced are 4 large bolt heads??, put a spanner on them and see if any are loose??

Again?? How is loader piped up ??


----------

